# Patronenfilter



## derstoepsel1968 (16. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen .....
gibt hier ja sehr viel zu lesen....
Wer kann mir einen Tip geben ?? Ich habe einen kleinen Teichmit div. Planzen und 13 Fischen  mit ca. 4200 liter. Möchte mir gerne einen Patronenfilter bauen...Hat jemand zufällig eine 
gute Bauanleitung ? 
Wäre Euch sehr dankbar..
Gruß 
Michael


----------



## KamiSchami (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter*

huhu, schau mal da. http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/ gruss kami


----------



## derstoepsel1968 (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter*

Dankeschön...
gruß
Michael


----------



## Doogie (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter*

hab auch eine anzubieten...
[DLMURL="http://teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=3361"]hier lang[/DLMURL]

man möge mir den direkten Link verzeihen


----------



## Thorsten (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter*

Martin möge mir verzeihen, aber einen direkten Link ..........


----------



## tomy1150 (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter*

Hallo wenn ich nicht zum Thema schreibe aber kannst du mir bitte helfen. Wie setzte ich einen Beitrag so wie du in die Liste. bin Anfänger am Pc danke im vorraus


----------



## Annett (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Patronenfilter*

Moin,

Willkommen im Forum.
Zu Deinem Problem.
Geh ins passende Unterforum (dorthin wo die Liste der ganzen Themen ist) und klick dort oben links auf "Neues Thema". Dann kannst tippeln was das Zeug hält.  

Viel Erfolg dabei und ein schönes WE!


----------

